# [H]Ebay sale ORK Dreadnought LOTR elves, Chaos Bloodbowl player [W] £ $



## yelwar (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello to you all

Amongst the great stuff I have up on E-bay this week are the following fine 80's Citadel/ Warhammer figures. Please take a look at these and others I have up, it all ends on Sunday:


For fantasy/LOTR/AD&D/Pre Slotta

ME 73 Barrow Wight

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746357...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1960wt_501

ME-35 Beorn - Werebear

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746372...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1302wt_1398

ME 32 Noldor Deep Elves

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746393...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1172wt_1398

ME84 Great Eagle of the misty mountain

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746403...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1215wt_1398



OOP C41 lone wolf

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746600...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1101wt_1141

ADD84Beholder OOP

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746607...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_576wt_1398



Pre Slotta/night horrors/Fiend factory

C29 Creepy Crawlies FROG

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110745084...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1051wt_1398

C29 Creepy Crawlies Scorpion

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110745083...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1051wt_1398

OOP C 22 Giant snake

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746580...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_960wt_1398

OOP C 22 Baby dragon

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746571...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1038wt_1141


Speciality set 4 Goblin Raiding Party

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746613...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1063wt_1185

For 40K

RT204 Ork Dreadnought

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746331...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_1088wt_1398

40k LE Power Armour Marine

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110745840...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_814wt_1185



For blood bowl

Nurgle Rotter Star Player

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746528...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1200

Tzeentch Star Player

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746532...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_499wt_1416

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746538...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_499wt_1416



Classic board games and rpg[/COLOR]

Games workshop MERP rpg OOP

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110746037...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_950wt_1185



All my figures are unpainted and in excellent condition. Pop a question on E- bay if you want, I will do my best to give a prompt reply 
Happy bidding to you if you choose to do so.

My thanks in advance

Mark


----------

